# Namorar



## Cecília Meloni

"Namorar" - salir con alguien, quererle, sentir necesidad de estar al lado de alguien.
Ya sé que no existe este verbo en español pero, ?cuál es el equivalente a esta palabra en español ? ?Enamorar ?


----------



## willy2008

Cecília Meloni said:


> "Namorar" - salir con alguien, quererle, sentir necesidad de estar al lado de alguien.
> Ya sé que no existe este verbo en español pero, ?cuál es el equivalente a esta palabra en español ? ?Enamorar ?


No, el equivalente en español seria noviar, estar de novio con alguien.


----------



## sureño

"enamorar" se usa en español exclusivamente para esa sensación de atracción que generalmente se da entre un hombre y una mujer.


----------



## Mangato

Con el mismo sentido utilizamos *salir.* _Estoy saliendo con..._ o _Fernado sale con María_


----------



## Cecília Meloni

Entonces el sustantivo es noviazgo.


----------



## Naticruz

Cecília Meloni said:


> "Namorar" - salir con alguien, quererle, sentir necesidad de estar al lado de alguien.
> Ya sé que no existe este verbo en español pero, ?cuál es el equivalente a esta palabra en español ? ?Enamorar ?


 
Si estás interesada en el español de España, sigue Mangato; si procuras el español sudamericano sigue Willy2008.

Añadiendo: Del DRAE:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?origen=RAE&IDVERBO=8167*noviar.*
*1. *intr._ Arg._ p. us. Mantener una relación de noviazgo.
MORF. conjug. c. anunciar. U. m. en infinit., en ger. y en part.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

_Mejores saludos_


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Dois localismos: Em Chile se diz “pololear”. Na Guate, “andar de traidos”.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola a todos:

Quiero aclararle a Cecília Meloni que, al menos en el Río de la Plata, el verbo noviar es parte del vocabulario pasivo, lo entendemos pero no lo usamos ni por casualidad, decimos "está de novio con Fulana" pero no "está noviando con Fulana".
Por otra parte, "estar de novio" se usa cada vez menos, especialmente en grupos de jóvenes. Se usa el mismo verbo que explica Mangato para España: salir, "estoy saliendo con Fulana", más divertido y con menos compromiso. En cambio novio/novia son todavía muy usados, no tenemos el gracioso "pololo/polola" chileno. Algunos usan la palabra “pareja”, un tema de gustos, a mí nunca me ha gustado mucho, mucho sabor a “Animal Planet”: “te presento a mi pareja, Juanito”… Problema de gustos, por supuesto, yo prefiero un “te presento a mi novio”, aunque quien lo diga tenga setenta años, sea tres veces divorciada y el "novio" vaya a durarle una semana.

Cordial saludo

A.A.


----------



## Mangato

Ahora recuerdo que por aquí a los primeros escarceos amorosos se les dice "tontear".
Es tu novia?  No,  solo estamos tonteando...


----------



## Solfeo957

*como es el verbo enamorar en portugués??? es que en algunas traducciones aparecen apaixonar(apasionar) o namorar.*


----------



## Carfer

enamorar/enamorarse (ESP) = enamorar-se, apaixonar-se (PT)

'_namorado_' y '_noivo_': en español se traduce por la misma palabra ('_novio_') pero en portugués son cosas distintas. _'Namorado/a'_ es la persona con la que sales, '_noivo_' la persona con la que ya contrajiste un compromiso formal con vistas al matrimonio, asi que namorar (PT) es la fase de requebro, de galanteo.


----------



## willy2008

Solfeo957 said:


> *como es el verbo enamorar en portugués??? es que en algunas traducciones aparecen apaixonar(apasionar) o namorar.*


 Namorar es estar de novio,estar enamorado seria estar apaixonado


----------



## Mangato

já houve outros tópicos
namorar


----------



## sgpetit

justo ayer me llamó la atención este trecho de "pantaleón y las visitadoras" de Vargas Llosa:
"Ya se me durmió la mano, Chichi, ya está oscuro, debe ser tardísimo. Tendré que mandarte esta carta en un baúl para que quepa. A ver si me contestas rapidito, larguísimo como yo y con montones de chismes.
¿Sigue siendo Roberto *tu enamorado* o ya cambiaste? Cuéntame todo y palabra que en el futuro te escribiré seguidito.
Miles de besos, Chichi, de tu hermana que te extraña y quiere..."

¿qué opinan?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

sgpetit said:


> justo ayer me llamó la atención este trecho de "pantaleón y las visitadoras" de Vargas Llosa:
> "Ya se me durmió la mano, Chichi, ya está oscuro, debe ser tardísimo. Tendré que mandarte esta carta en un baúl para que quepa. A ver si me contestas rapidito, larguísimo como yo y con montones de chismes.
> ¿Sigue siendo Roberto *tu enamorado* o ya cambiaste? Cuéntame todo y palabra que en el futuro te escribiré seguidito.
> Miles de besos, Chichi, de tu hermana que te extraña y quiere..."
> 
> ¿qué opinan?


Sí, en Perú usan "enamorado(a)" para decir "novio(a)".

Saludos.


----------

